
Google trainee puts up dummy advert by mistake - sarreph
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46466530
======
claudiulodro
$10mm dollars in ads accidentally run! Like the famous Reddit thread about the
guy that accidentally deleted their company's production database on their
first day, I'd say this is one expensive process issue in the employee
onboarding.

------
ryanmercer
Ouch, that's almost as bad as the Mars Climate Orbiter mishap.

------
luizfzs
Just don't use production

